# Scratch?



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Any safe way to remove a minor surface scratch from the Kindle Fire HD Screen? I already called in and was told it would not be covered by warranty (I guessed that but was worth a shot).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So sorry!  I've not had a scratch on mine, but I'm not sure there's a way to get it off.  Are you sure it's a scratch?  They're pretty hard to scratch.  

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/how-to/tips/how-to-fix-a-scratched-touchscreen-6643768

I have not tried the above and do not necessarily endorse it!

On smart phones, I have heard that sometimes applying a screensaver will cause a scratch to become invisible. Of course if that does not work, then the screensaver will just protect the scratch from any other efforts.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So sorry! I've not had a scratch on mine, but I'm not sure there's a way to get it off. Are you sure it's a scratch? They're pretty hard to scratch.
> 
> Betsy


So I been told! But yes, I can not buff them out with my microfiber cloth so must be real. They are extremely shallow - can not see them when the unit is on. I have ordered screen protector - so I will just put one of those on and carry on.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

The Hooded Claw said:


> http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/how-to/tips/how-to-fix-a-scratched-touchscreen-6643768
> 
> I have not tried the above and do not necessarily endorse it!
> 
> On smart phones, I have heard that sometimes applying a screensaver will cause a scratch to become invisible. Of course if that does not work, then the screensaver will just protect the scratch from any other efforts.


Hmm, the summary of that link is "no hope here"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> So I been told! But yes, I can not buff them out with my microfiber cloth so must be real. They are extremely shallow - can not see them when the unit is on. I have ordered screen protector - so I will just put one of those on and carry on.


Have you used a moist cloth?



If you don't have a cover or sleeve, I recommend one.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

VydorScope said:


> Hmm, the summary of that link is "no hope here"


I just saw the photo of the power buffing wheel and thought, "Not for me, thanks!"


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I just saw the photo of the power buffing wheel and thought, "Not for me, thanks!"


Yeah - I have used tooth paste succesfully on other glass surfaces, but it would not have occurred to me to use a power buffing wheel!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Have you used a moist cloth?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. And I have covers on my Amazon Wish list.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just looked at covers for my new Kindle that is coming and there really is not much of a selection it seems, just the Origami, Belkin, and Otterbox?

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_p_72_0?rh=n%3A133140011%2Cn%3A%21133141011%2Cn%3A370783011%2Cn%3A1288346011%2Cn%3A5499840011%2Cp_72%3A1248987011&bbn=5499840011&ie=UTF8&qid=1386633120&rnid=1248985011


----------

